# No voltage to the Fuel Shutoff solenoid



## will glat (9 mo ago)

MF231/232 said:


> Thanks a lot! Yes, would love an operators manual. Not finding anything like that on
> 
> 
> Thank you!


hi
Sorry, but I don't see this "resource" 
I have no voltage to the Fuel Shutoff solenoid and can't find an accurate schematic. Craftsman series 7000 model CMXGRAM1130044. a schematic might help ohm out the ignition switch. I have tested "many" of the safety relays (seat, brake, but could be more) but still can't get 12V in the run position. The ignition switch seems very hard to get out and it is hard to get a meter on it, but without knowing what should be, can't tell if it is not there
thanks for any suggestion


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

will glat said:


> hi
> Sorry, but I don't see this "resource"
> I have no voltage to the Fuel Shutoff solenoid and can't find an accurate schematic. Craftsman series 7000 model CMXGRAM1130044. a schematic might help ohm out the ignition switch. I have tested "many" of the safety relays (seat, brake, but could be more) but still can't get 12V in the run position. The ignition switch seems very hard to get out and it is hard to get a meter on it, but without knowing what should be, can't tell if it is not there
> thanks for any suggestion


Welcome to the forum. This thread will be a good place to get some Craftsman specific answers to your issue. As Bob Driver mentioned, there are manuals in our "Resource Manager". Here's the link








Lawn and Garden Tractors/Equipment


Lawn and Garden Tractors/Equipment




www.tractorforum.com




And more specific....








KOHLER 7000 SERIES SERVICE MANUAL


MASTER SERVICE MANUAL FOR KOHLER 7000 SERIES ENGINES




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

will glat said:


> hi
> Sorry, but I don't see this "resource"
> I have no voltage to the Fuel Shutoff solenoid and can't find an accurate schematic. Craftsman series 7000 model CMXGRAM1130044. a schematic might help ohm out the ignition switch. I have tested "many" of the safety relays (seat, brake, but could be more) but still can't get 12V in the run position. The ignition switch seems very hard to get out and it is hard to get a meter on it, but without knowing what should be, can't tell if it is not there
> thanks for any suggestion


Safety switches work on the ground side..... Power to the fuel solenoid comes off of the "L" terminal on the key switch and should be red/blue and run to the #3 position on the engine plug. There's a major splice joint that splits 12VDC to other components that need Key-on power. This is a common wiring diagram for a craftsman

ZT7000 wiring


----------

